# transplanted VTian in nyc needs to sleep between trees



## susankat6758 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey out there,

I just spent a year in VT and then moved to NYC. I am in Brooklyn with no car and not a lot of money or supplies. I just need a place I can get to by train with my sleeping bag where it's leagal to sleep in the ground for a night. If I don't soon, I might go crazy. I'm going to try to hike in Peekskill, Blue Mountain Reservation this weekend. Is there anywhere nearby where one can camp? Not like campgrounds, I mean laying on the ground in the woods, in the dark, for free. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 27, 2006)

Can't help on an actual location but there should be some tracks that cross the AT, does a train come close to Bear Mt in NY or Kent CT?  Camping is allowed on the AT.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 27, 2006)

I was going to say the same thing. There is so much more available for hiking and possibly camping in Bear Mt/Harriman State Park. I know one peak in Harriman where a number of times I saw people setup camp. I've been meaning to do it myself, looks real nice and peaceful up there.


----------



## una_dogger (Sep 27, 2006)

*Just reiterating what's been said here*

The Metro North Harlem line out of Grand Central goes to the Appalachian Trail station north of Pawling on the weekends, potentially friday night also but you'd need to check that schedule. North or south you can find shelters.  Do not attempt to camp near Nuclear Lake if travelling southbound on the AT, you will be booted by the maintainer who tends the dam.
You can probably find a bus that goes to Harriman State Park, also. Right at the Bear Mntn Inn Parking Lot there is a Park Police Headquarters where they sell trail maps of Harriman. You can camp in a shelter or 150 feet off trail and away from water. 

Good luck.
Sabrina


----------



## bigbog (Sep 28, 2006)

*......*

"*On* the ground Susan :-D


----------



## susankat6758 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey all,
Thanks so much for your suggestions. They gave me the inspiration I needed to get north and get on the trail. I ended up doing just a day in Blue Mountain Reservation, just a quick cab ride from Peekskill on the Metro North. It was lovely, and I feel is just the beginning for my exploration of this area. I'll be trying out some more of your suggestions as the weekends go by. And yes, I mean on the ground, not like suspended _between_ trees. Ahhh, I can breath again.
Susan


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 2, 2006)

I only know of _*"Vermonters"*_ and not *"Vermontians"*.  So I'm not sure where people use that term.  :blink:  As someone from the state, I have never heard it.....


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 3, 2006)

Wonderful! Thanks for the followup on your weekend. 

And there's nothing wrong with a Hennessey Hammock as opposed to a tent; I've backpacked with both!


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 3, 2006)

susankat6758 said:


> I ended up doing just a day in Blue Mountain Reservation, just a quick cab ride from Peekskill on the Metro North.



Go just two stops more on that line to Cold Spring, and you will be in hiking heaven.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bull_Hill

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakneck_Ridge

You can continue up the trails to

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_beacon

And then catch the train back from the next station.

For camping you can hike east or take a cab to 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clarence_Fahnestock_State_Park


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to both Alpinezone AND NYC.  Have you looked into Heckshire (sp?) state park on Long Island.  I know that there is a LIRR stop within walking distance to the park.  They offer camping there.  Where in Brooklyn are ya?


----------



## una_dogger (Oct 11, 2006)

Definately try to get yourself to Harriman State Park....and as mentioned before, Cold Spring is the gateway to the Hudson Highlands.  Beacon is another Hudson Line Metro North Stop that offers hiking.  

Glad you got your fix at Blue Mountain, gotta say though, you really MUST be desperate to sleep between the trees if a trip to Peekskill did it fo' ya!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 19, 2006)

i mountain bike at night at Bethpage St Park in Bethpage...you can hike the Greenbelt trail from Bethpage to Cold Spring harbor.  You can walk from the train station in Bethpage to the trails (just a mile or so) You could even take the train out from Bklyn on a weekday night, sleep in the woods, and take the train back to work in the morning!!


----------

